# Morlands Enterprise Park, Glastonbury



## LivingFire (Sep 6, 2008)

Today I visited the derelict Tanneries in Glastonbury, Somerset. 

Many of the original factories and warehouses have been demolished, but the few left on site are listed, and so cannot legally be demolished. The site is owned by The South West RDA, who plan to turn it into huge Enterprise Park.

Some really nice stuff to see there, the vastness of the buildings is incredible and theres a smell of old industry and mustiness that I just love. Plenty of rusty machinery, pipes, and beautiful red brick.


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2008)

We went here a few years ago before they demolished the warehouses and got 'caught' by the jobsworth security guard.

Problem was he 'caught' us on the road outside the skate park... and he had a right go at us for being there.

Errr... it's a public pavement on a public road outside a public skate park. Muppet.


----------



## LivingFire (Sep 6, 2008)

krela said:


> We went here a few years ago before they demolished the warehouses and got 'caught' by the jobsworth security guard.
> 
> Problem was he 'caught' us on the road outside the skate park... and he had a right go at us for being there.
> 
> Errr... it's a public pavement on a public road outside a public skate park. Muppet.



Haha! We got stopped by security there too, who asked if we were gypsies trying to move in! I was fairly insulted to say the least .


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2008)

LivingFire said:


> Haha! We got stopped by security there too, who asked if we were gypsies trying to move in! I was fairly insulted to say the least .



PMSL, sounds like the same guy. It's a bit weird round there now with the new roads leading nowhere.


----------



## LivingFire (Sep 6, 2008)

krela said:


> PMSL, sounds like the same guy. It's a bit weird round there now with the new roads leading nowhere.




Yeah, it really is. Very sad to see the piles of rubble too. I've been trying to find some pictures of the factories in their working days but no luck .


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent site. Looks huge! Love the red brick too, especially the chimney and I really like the pic of the blue doors with no stairs leading to them. Good stuff.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 9, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent site. Looks huge! Love the red brick too, especially the chimney and I really like the pic of the blue doors with no stairs leading to them. Good stuff.



That chimney is quite a contrast to the pale stone.


----------



## timeteamtom (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive driven past this a few times! Its huge!


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2009)

Urban explorers get building demolished??

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7813024.stm


----------

